# 1966 LeMans A/C



## Beef 66 (Sep 14, 2011)

When I bought my LeMans the previous owner gave me dash mount A/C unit with it in a box. Assuming it all works, its missing the condenser and the dryer looks rusty how good of a job do these old A/C units do? If I had a nickle for every time the wife bitched about getting sweaty going to a cruise...well I would have enough to get the A/C installed.  I guess my other concern is it making the car run hot.


----------



## Beef 66 (Sep 14, 2011)

Also, any idea where I could get parts at?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Beef, thats a beautiful Lemans. The underdash add on units are OK...but...you don't know what size it is, etc....Why don't you look into a Vintage Air system or something similar....just sayin' :cheers Eric P.S. www.streetrodgarage.com may be able to help you with parts for what you have.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

can adapt factory stock parts to under dash unit, like the dryer and the condenser, other things maybe, post some pics of what you have. then we can judge. underdash units used to work good.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, was the car originally an AC car? AC cars had bigger radiators, HD fan clutches, and fan shrouds. Sometimes even a bigger diameter fan. They also had a smaller waterpump pulley to turn the pump faster. If originally an AC car, probably won't overheat. If it's an add-on AC system, the cooling system might already be upgraded, and certainly can be if it's not. No issue, really.


----------



## Beef 66 (Sep 14, 2011)

Here is everything I have. I also have two vents with the duct/hoses.

































:confused


----------



## Beef 66 (Sep 14, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> Beef, thats a beautiful Lemans.


Thanks!:cool


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try these guys.....Untitled Document


----------

